# Job Seeker Visa for Pakistani National



## bhashmi

Hello guys, My friend is an IT professional and having 8 years of experience in .Net technology and wanted to apply for Germany Job Seeker Visa. 

We did some google and found out the reference / forms on only Indian diplomatic website. 

Germany is only offering job Seeker Visa to Indian Nationals?


----------



## James3214

I think it is open to anyone but I sounds like there are a large number of applications from India. As you will see from the other threads most of them pay an agency but still have the visa refused.


----------



## bhashmi

James3214 said:


> I think it is open to anyone but I sounds like there are a large number of applications from India. As you will see from the other threads most of them pay an agency but still have the visa refused.


Thank you James for your quick response. Do you have any Idea why they are being refused as I've heard from my friend circle that they are in acute skill shortage including IT. 

Could you suggest how should we go for that as we couldn't find any reference and forms on Pakistan German Mission diplomatic website.

Cheers


----------



## ALKB

bhashmi said:


> Thank you James for your quick response. Do you have any Idea why they are being refused as I've heard from my friend circle that they are in acute skill shortage including IT.
> 
> Could you suggest how should we go for that as we couldn't find any reference and forms on Pakistan German Mission diplomatic website.
> 
> Cheers


As the German Embassy in Pakistan does not have any online information about this visa category it would be worth contacting them and asking!

Most refusals seem to centre around applicants not showing clearly enough how they practically plan to apply for a job in Germany. I would be interested in reading a cover letter of a refused application.


----------

